# Ice Storm of 2007



## Lekatt (Nov 24, 2021)

Winter is showing its frosty face in my neck of the words. Reminds me of 07. We were without power for six days after this one. Let there be no ice storms this year please.

*Ice Storm of 2007*

Rain descended into ice
and lay down upon the trees.
Coating their branches crystal
white, with an appallingly freeze.

Tree limbs swayed ‘neath the weight.
Moaning low in icy despair
yet layer on layer grew the ice
‘til the burden became too great.

Stooped low over frozen ground.
Branches at that angle strained.
Noble stance deformed to bow.
Soon the wood began to break.

Dreadful dissonance voices
from all sections of the town.
Pops, cracks, and loud crashes
as the icy wood came down.

Wood landed on the rooftops
and on the power lines too,
punching holes and snapping
lines spreading darkness through.

Cars smashed, tall fences cleaved.
Streets filled with fallen wood.
Roads blocked, street lights out,
Near panic quickly ensued.

Sirens sounded, emergency
vehicles thwarted by the wood
as tree crews cleared a path
before they could speed through.

During the night mayhem ruled
finally ceasing in the morn.
A vast city lay mangled
slowly crushed by icy storm.


----------

